
Trustless Bitcoin Anonymity Here at Last - sr2
https://bitcoinmagazine.com/articles/trustless-bitcoin-anonymity-here-at-last-1377737692/
======
sharemywin
...And then everyone gets charged with criminal conspiracy for aiding
terrorists.

~~~
sr2
Monero and zCash are better alternatives. True crypto-anarchy can happen
there. Crypto-chaos is a bit different, and we typically don't want that. But
a bit of chaos amongst order is sometimes healthy

